# West End Wach Co Everbright Military Arrow 1930S?



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi had hard day to but was just going past a old shop that sells bits and bobs ,went in and saw this old watch and did a deal on it with the guy. had on all day keeps very good time has a nice aged look to it imho.its not like any other west end watch co.watch i have seen as the dial is plane,and looks like it has a miltary arrow on the back very small one .i do not have the right back case tool to look at the movement .which i want to see .can you give me any info please.al the best woody77.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ian,

I know nothing about the watch itself, but it's just a hunch. The arrow may denote where to take off the caseback.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

jmm1 said:


> Ian,
> 
> I know nothing about the watch itself, but it's just a hunch. The arrow may denote where to take off the caseback.


hi thanks jmm1 but its a screw back case .i am still looking on the net to get some info but not to much on this type of west end co .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi got the case back off now can anyone help with the age and what movement is in the watch .all the best woody77.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I have seen before that CS(I) indicates Civil Service issue in India.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Foggy said:


> I have seen before that CS(I) indicates Civil Service issue in India.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Foggy


hi yes i did see that some ware on the net to day .do you know what year it is all the best woody77.


----------



## noonsight2001 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi

I have a West End Sowar Prima with the CS (I) marking on the inner dust cap and the militatry broad arrow marking on the outside of the screw back. The CS (I) stands for Civil Service (India). My research shows that the watches were issued to Civil Servants and to Military Police. I hope this is of assistance.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

noonsight2001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a West End Sowar Prima with the CS (I) marking on the inner dust cap and the militatry broad arrow marking on the outside of the screw back. The CS (I) stands for Civil Service (India). My research shows that the watches were issued to Civil Servants and to Military Police. I hope this is of assistance.


hi and thank you very much woody77.


----------



## whatsthetime (Dec 26, 2011)

hi woody,

did you ever get to identifying that west end watch movement as i have a west end watch with the exact movment and have been trawling through various watch forums trying to i.d. it.

the watch is a great timekeeper and someone out there must recognise this movement.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

noonsight2001 said:


> I have a West End Sowar Prima with the CS (I) marking on the inner dust cap and the militatry broad arrow marking on the outside of the screw back.


I understand that what looks like a broad arrow on the back of many West Ends might actually just be a marker to show when the case back is correctly screwed in or aligned. It should usually point to the crown, apparently.


----------



## whatsthetime (Dec 26, 2011)

hi markrlondon,

i think you are correct in your assunption concerning the west end watch arrow.

this is not a military broad arrow mark and as you say: i think it is an alignment arrow

my main concern is the identification of the movement and like woody i think this is the best forum to get the right answer.

i am sure someone with more knowledge than myself will come up trumps!!


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't tell you anything about the movement unfortunately, but I do have a rough idea of the date. I have a similar west end watch which was bought by my grandfather in 1947. Same movement and case (including C.S.I mark), but it's marked 6653 6471 on the caseback and has a signed dial. Similar watches that I've noticed on ebay tend to state 1940s-50s, so I believe the date for mine to be correct. There are also service marks I can make out from '53, '66 and '72 which tie in with it being purchased pre-53.

So I'd guess it'd be from some time during the 40s or maybe early 50s.

As for the movment, the only mark on it I have noticed is the W and star in a circle. There don't appear to be any markings to denote the caliber, which is a bit of a pain.

Just noticed your thread in general discussion, here's a macro photo of the balance area for anyone interested.


----------



## whatsthetime (Dec 26, 2011)

i have heard that some of these west end watches have longines movements in them but i don't think i have one of them.

and horz is correct regarding the age of the watch as mine is a presentation watch inscribed 1947.

keep on looking!!!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice find Woody, needs a good "bund" type strap and a clean up to set it off :yes:

www.customwatchstraps.com

not cheap, but the bees for watches like this - - :notworthy:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

mel said:


> Nice find Woody, needs a good "bund" type strap and a clean up to set it off :yes:
> 
> www.customwatchstraps.com


Note that the above URL goes to what appears to be a link commission site; there's no actual strap sales there. Could be that the legit company has moved on.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

whatsthetime said:


> i have heard that some of these west end watches have longines movements in them but i don't think i have one of them.


Wasn't Longines associated with Wittnauer? Could that perhaps explain the W in a star logo?


----------

